# Cleaning off streaks



## steeliedave (Aug 12, 2009)

I would think this question has been asked many times but here goes anyway, does anyone know of a good way to remove streaks from my motorhome body work, our MH is an Elddis Autostratus.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

A very nice man at Longleat gave us a spray bottle of his Autoglym black streak remover and recommended that we spray a little on the streaked area and, gently, wipe over with a damp cloth. We keep the bottle handy in the cab door pocket.

Notthing will stop them appearing unless you can prevent drips down the bodywork, but this little and often approach does at least make it less of a performance to remove them.

When the Autoglym ran out we bought a similar product (called Gett Off !) in Italy.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Autoglym Motorhome cleaner is good, just spray on rub and wash off.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

E bay.
type in black streak remover

It is item number 270548063402

Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Autoglym Black Streak Remover, as stated before, excellent stuff


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I washed and cleaned our van the weekend and started off using fenwicks caravan cleaner because I still have loads left and wanted to use some of it up. Now i had a mass of black streaks down one side of the van which were very stubborn and ugly. The fenwicks did an ok job of getting most of the unsightly streaks off, but wouldn't get off the worse of it, even when I poured some straight onto a rag (diluted) and used elbow grease, it didn't shift it. I wasn't happy to leave it as it was so went and fetched the autoGlym Caravan cleaner, sprayed abit onto the black streaks and bingo, it came off straight away with no fuss at all and clean as a whistle, much much better than the Fenwicks which I haven't been that impressed with to be honest. When I run out of both, only the Autoglym will be replaced.  

Steve

ps Both the above were caravan cleaners and not black streak removers.


----------

